# Hanging decoys



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey my buddy has some bigfoot floaters and we're trying to figure out how to hang them so there out of the way and we dont want to throw them in a pothole bag cause they'll get scuffed. How do you guys hang your floaters in your trailer. He's got a 6x12 v nose


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I really wouldnt worry about scuffing the bigfoot floaters and dealing with hanging them. i have had some bagged for over 5 years and they look as good from 10 feet as they day they were bought


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Dont know how big the keels are on your deeks but what we do with our duck decoys is take a PVC pipe and cut a slit in it wide enough for the skinny part between the body and weight part of the keel to fit through. The decoy doesnt fall off because the body and keel is trapped between the cut. Just mount the pipe anywhere and slide decoys on the pipe.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

H20-FowlHunter said:


> Dont know how big the keels are on your deeks but what we do with our duck decoys is take a PVC pipe and cut a slit in it wide enough for the skinny part between the body and weight part of the keel to fit through. The decoy doesnt fall off because the body and keel is trapped between the cut. Just mount the pipe anywhere and slide decoys on the pipe.


That right there is one great bit of information. nicely thought out :beer:


----------

